# $$$Rotisserry$$



## El Unico (Oct 14, 2009)

Cant find the guy about them rotiserries!!? Any help?!?


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/262648-rotisserie-body-carts.html 



Here's the link homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

That link doesn't work, anybody got his number?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

You mean classic customs aka tommy? Ill get u his number here in a few.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Here ya go
423-782-6322 Tommy


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

wannabelowrider said:


> Here ya go
> 423-782-6322 Tommy



Thanks Homie


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks guys. should have the new topic up soon. 

im selling my personal unit for 600. its only been used a couple of times if anyone is interested in it. west coast shipping should get it to your door for around 750-8 thats several hundred less than most sell new. thanks again for all the support you guys have gave over the years.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Classic Customs said:


> TTT.


Thank bro!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I can personally Vogue for his units, they are BUILT tough. And they are hard to move around when you have a back injury....lol


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*


BIG DIRTY said:



I can personally Vogue for his units, they are BUILT tough. And they are hard to move around when you have a back injury....lol

Click to expand...

X3* 
*
I got it a week ago and already using it!*:shh:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Got mines and it works GREAT!!!! :worship:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice pics! Thanks guys


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just got the rotisserie & body cart pallet loaded and ready to go home. Thanks amigo.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Cool deal. Hope you enjoy it Gabe. 


Anyone else looking just hit me up. I even had one guy make a purchase the other day completely through texting me lol. Was strange but he payed fast and I shipped next day so everyones happy 

Call/text 4237826322.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Classic Customs said:


> Cool deal. Hope you enjoy it Gabe.
> 
> 
> Anyone else looking just hit me up. I even had one guy make a purchase the other day completely through texting me lol. Was strange but he payed fast and I shipped next day so everyones happy
> ...


technology mah neegah.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Classic Customs said:


> Cool deal. Hope you enjoy it Gabe.
> 
> 
> Anyone else looking just hit me up. I even had one guy make a purchase the other day completely through texting me lol. Was strange but he payed fast and I shipped next day so everyones happy
> ...





:wave:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Get at me. I have some very good deals going right now. 
Hundreds off the competition. 

4237826322


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

what you got now..?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Classic Customs said:


> Get at me. I have some very good deals going right now.
> Hundreds off the competition.
> 
> 4237826322


You got competition? i thought you ran that shit lol :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Lol thanks Man I try 


I have my personal unit on eBay right now. I'd like to see 500 for it. East coast delivered would probably be tad less than 7. Prob a bill more to get to the west coast 
People always asking for trades and normally I can't do anything like that but on this one I can. So shoot me an offer 

I will post some pics as soon as I can. 4237826322 if you want me to text you back some just ask


----------



## RUDY HUERTA 3 (Jul 13, 2009)

What does one run shiped to 75941


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

4237826322 call or text for pics anytime 


I'm still sellin my personal unit for 500 if anyone needs. Holds any body/frame combo and can also be turned sideways to pull bodies from frame. 

I'm also cool with some trades. Im going to be needing wheels and 4 Adex so...


----------



## bagged-63-rag (Aug 21, 2009)

Where u located?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Tn but ship world wide very cheaply.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

I can almost get delivered anywhere in the states for 800ish to your door total for everything.

Pick up will save you a couple hundred tho 600 pick up price


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm also needing a couple sets of wheels if anyone likes a trade? 

13 Dayton's or z"s 

And also some big ugly wheels for old Chevy. 20 22 combo. Something wide for the rear. And also hydraulic stuff. 
4237826322 call or text for a faster response it sometimes takes me weeks to get back on here


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Classic Customs said:


> I'm also needing a couple sets of wheels if anyone likes a trade?
> 
> 13 Dayton's or z"s
> 
> ...



awe shet i think i know whats up here!


----------



## bagged-63-rag (Aug 21, 2009)

How much shipped to las Vegas?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

slo said:


> awe shet i think i know whats up here!


? You know it! : ) 

I'm getting close brother.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Tommy builds an excellent product!! Mine hard at work


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

? 


4237826322 I'm having some pretty good holiday sells if anyone wants to hit me up


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Classic Customs said:


> 
> 
> 
> 4237826322 I'm having some pretty good holiday sells if anyone wants to hit me up



waiting on you to get with me on the new design!!!

holla


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I got mines also..... And my body cart and my knockoff tool...!!! Tommy took really good care of me with fast delivery!!!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the buisness bigwhit64




8t4mc. I have another one of that style put together. Just need to get some pics to you.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Tommy is awsome have had my rotisserie and body cart a couple years works great! :thumbsup:


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Does any one have a used rotissier forsale?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

I have one used left. Hit me up for details. Was only used for a show on spike channel.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

yo tommy you need a topic man! i've been wanting to post pics about my rotisserie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bump!!!!!"


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Got my second rotisserie from tommy..As always a breeze to deal with and a great product


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

tko_818 said:


> yo tommy you need a topic man! i've been wanting to post pics about my rotisserie


My topic was took down when layitlow changed to this new layout 
Said was to big and not worth having or some shit 
Post pics in here tho.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Classic Customs said:


> My topic was took down when layitlow changed to this new layout
> Said was to big and not worth having or some shit
> Post pics in here tho.


I'm going to need two more rotisserries, Tommy!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lolz... need piks Tommy! Finally getting around to setting mine up! Awesome workmanship! I'm jealous of ur welds!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone have a rotisserie for sale? PM me..


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the good words guys 


I have a slightly used one for sell or trade and of course you can always buy a new one 

I still need two different sets of wheels. A 20/22 combo and also a set of 13"s. 
Need two matching pumps or any new hydro parts. And still need two square dumps. Hit me up for any other trades.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

How much for the used one ?


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

TTT for Tommy


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

http://youtu.be/C6-wFYMSzgg


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

I got mine from Tommy(classic customs) aswell as my body cart and door braces....couldnt be more happier with all of them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

wired61 said:


> I got mine from Tommy(classic customs) aswell as my body cart and door braces....couldnt be more happier with all of them!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

hey bro... you sell knock off tools too?? can i get a pic?... very interested!!!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

There is a topic in the wheel section for the knock off tools.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone have a used one for sale?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Just text or call for current prices. 4237826322 
I have a few very cheap options. Thanks.


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

How much for a rotisserie


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TTT for Tommy


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Got mine in on monday from Tommy smooth transaction no worries about it :h5:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

? Glad to of helped you out bro.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sup man..hows it going..long time no talk^^^^^


----------



## mvaz28 (Jan 10, 2011)

Tommy is the real deal! Man of his word.
Thanks!


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

Classic Customs said:


> Thanks for all the good words guys
> 
> 
> I have a slightly used one for sell or trade and of course you can always buy a new one
> ...


How much shipped to 92801


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd like some prices .. For the used one and your more affordable model.. Planning to put a regal on it


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Planning on getting one just gotta get the $$$ together..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Tommy's is the man, talk me through the whole set up and smooth fast transaction


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## yuma64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Do you still have the used one for sale?


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Ttt. Thanks for all the referrals guys.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm gonna need one in about 2-3 months


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

I have some pretty amazing deals going out this week and next. A lot of people are asking for holiday deals and what not and usually this time of year I'm to backed up to really cut deals. So Ask about a free body cart when you contact me. I have 5 I'm giving away with orders $600 value 
?

All shipping prices are covered on my end so the price I tell you is the price you pay. I do accept tips however No ebt cards COD or payment plans. I will take trades for Dayton's, black guns, gold, silver and new Lincoln's with old frames and of course convertible impala"s (58-59 only) 
And it doesn't take a two year degree to see I'm your best bet for restoration tools. Text call email or send your orgion any time of day or night. But don't expect me to answer back if not between 6am and 430pm.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Flash drives available for your family holiday gatherings. 1,400 songs for $50+shipping. Pm me your order or call me 323.557.2854


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Cyber week specials


----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)

Do you still have the rotisserie


----------

